# Can I See Pictures of Pregnant Mares @ 240 days?



## Little Wolf Ranch (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello,

While I know every mare is different I would like to see how your mares looked at about 240 days! Mares of different sizes and colors appreciate too!!

Thanks guys!

Katie


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry, I don't have pics at 240, but here's Lexus last year at 315 (hope that helps)


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Jun 3, 2010)

THANKS! Actually that does help a good bit because my new mare is actually about the size of your mare and she's only about 240 at maximum LOL


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Jun 5, 2010)

bump


----------

